
Airbnb revenue tanked 67% in second quarter - xoxoy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-12/airbnb-revenue-tanks-67-in-second-quarter-ipo-planned-for-2020
======
sushshshsh
To be honest this depresses me a little bit because I would like to see more
houses (and maybe apartments) become available on a month to month/daily basis
rather than having to sign a traditional year long lease.

The prices are all obscene right now, just way too high, no matter the time
frame. The industry is still ripe for disruption if not destruction of
existing norms that will benefit consumers.

~~~
Threeve303
First step would be to embrace working from home everywhere it is feasible.
Then convert that massive amount of unused commercial space to residential
living. Problem Solved.

~~~
deeviant
This pretty much. There are so many great places to live, cheap places to
live, that have no local economy.

Once the average person is truly a member of the "global economy" and can
participate it in from whatever they are, overheated housing markets will
rapidly cool.

------
medymed
Alternatively, ‘AirBnb revenue kept at 33% of prior level during worldwide
pandemic with far-reaching intranational and international travel bans’

------
thehappypm
Wow. I know lots of people -- myself included -- who escaped the city for an
AirBnB. If you're working remotely and have a little cash to burn, why live in
the city, when you can live in the mountains or by the beach for a little
while? But I suppose the overall decline in the travel industry far, far
outweighed that possible bump.

~~~
guessbest
Parks and many beaches are closed due to covid-19. You can't escape the
pandemic when the directive is to shelter in place.

~~~
thehappypm
I did this in June, by then, all outdoor activities were allowed. And in many
places, parks remained open.

